# Hello from Germany!



## Kedi (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I've just joined and after I've looked around a bit, I'll be asking a question or two. 

I'm British (Welsh and proud to be so!), my husband is German, we live in Germany, and our son is American, now living in America with his family.

I lived in Canada and America as a child and then in America as a teenager. I met and married my German husband in the States and moved to Germany with him when his military stint was over. 

We bought a house in Florida some time ago but there are several points we are unsure of and would like some help. The first will probably be about the drivers licence. 

Hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Please post your questions on the America Forum. 
TGIF :>)


----------

